# Scrog anyone?



## Jaxom (Nov 17, 2021)

So, I had a grow room where I used the sog method of growing. I had just gotten engaged and we were looking for an apartment, so I started looking at scrog as an alternative method. But when my fiance (now wife of nearly 20 years) announced that she was pregnant, I gave up ALL growing.

Now I'm older, my wife has her medical card, and I'm saving for mine. Aging sucks! Before I just liked the buzz, now I'm dealing with nerve pain from a car accident, IBS for who knows why I have that, and now COPD too. But dispensary prices are outrageous!!! Time to get back into growing again!!!!

I like the concept of doing scrog because I can easily get 6-8oz every 90 days (strain dependant). My wife and I could never smoke that much, but I can make RSO, hash, and edibles with the flower as well. My first question is... Do you all still call it Scrog anymore? I just did a forum search and most posts on scroggin were made between 2008-2013. Is there a new name for this method, or a better method for growing quantity in a small space?

While I like the idea of using a bubbler, having had several fish tanks, I know from experience that the air pumps can be VERY loud. We discussed this on OG quite a bit, and some folks started using a small submersible pump and misters that would bathe the roots in nutrients, instead of the roots being submerged in water all the time. You could still use a smaller air pump for less noise to help aerate the reservoir. So now I'm not so sure which route I wish to use. Either a straight-up bubbler using just an air pump with stone. Or a smaller air pump and stone with fountain pump and misters augmenting. And finally just using a bit larger fountain pump and no air pump/stone.  What's you experience with these methods?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2021)

I always did mine RDWC with a remote tank.


----------



## Jaxom (Nov 17, 2021)

It's been a while, can you refresh my aging brain, what's RDWC?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

Look for Sea of Green


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I always did mine RDWC with a remote tank.


Recirculating deep water culture.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2021)

I have always grown in 5 gal pots.....wish I could help.  This is the place to get it though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

*Sea of green* (SOG) is a *growing technique* that involves lots of plants bunched together into a small space.The plants are flipped earlier and finish quicker, increasing the number of yearly harvests. In a 3×3 ft space, for example, a SOG will typically contain around 12 plants, but this can be increased further using smaller pots and flipping even sooner.






						Sea Of Green Growing Technique Explained | Cannabis Seeds UK
					

Want to learn more about Sea of Green Cannabis growing technique? Find out how and why here at Cannabis UK




					cannabis-uk.com


----------



## Jaxom (Nov 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Look for Sea of Green


I know what that is...


----------



## Smokinggun (Nov 18, 2021)

This is my SCROG frame that I use for my “screen of green”. Is that what you are asking about? It works very well for me to maximize yields in a 4x4. I use it to tuck top colas over to splay the plants canopy out to a uniform level. I’ve noticed that some people use nets that are stretched out with larger holes but I think that might be for a slightly different use, just to keep plant upright. The second picture shows plants near harvest but scrog is not as full as I would like it, should have vegged a little longer.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2021)

SCROG uses the screen SOG does not.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2021)

I built my frame out of 1" PVC pipe, and used a 4' x 4' piece of 4" hog pen for the screen. Works like a charm and is easy to sanitize.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I built my frame out of 1" PVC pipe, and used a 4' x 4' piece of 4" hog pen for the screen. Works like a charm and is easy to sanitize.


Bet the hens love it


----------



## Jaxom (Nov 23, 2021)

That's it! I'll be growing in a smaller space. Approximately 2'x2' (4'sq). I don't want to fill precious space in that small of a grow/flour chamber with a bulky frame though. I've thought about wood or even PVC as well. Instead, I was thinking of building a frame and using shelving strips along the sides, and then placing clips above and below the frame (frame would have netting stretched across for bud sites.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

Jaxom said:


> That's it! I'll be growing in a smaller space. Approximately 2'x2' (4'sq). I don't want to fill precious space in that small of a grow/flour chamber with a bulky frame though. I've thought about wood or even PVC as well. Instead, I was thinking of building a frame and using shelving strips along the sides, and then placing clips above and below the frame (frame would have netting stretched across for bud sites.


I built mine from PVC also for my 4 by 4 tent
Made it slightly smaller to fit inside tent using 1 inch pipe with these corner connections to allow for down pipe supports .



 One at each corner forms the square top and the extra hole going down for each Leg.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)

Never done a Scrog in my life.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)

SOG vs SCROG with Kyle Kushman | Homegrown Cannabis Co.


----------



## David Bradley (Nov 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never done a Scrog in my life.


I never did scrog but I learned though and I grew one hell of plant won me bud of the month I think iam Gona do autos instead of scrog this time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

David Bradley said:


> I never did scrog but I learned though and I grew one **** of plant won me bud of the month I think iam Gona do autos instead of scrog this time


WOW Great SCROG


----------



## Jaxom (Dec 1, 2021)

I know tents are all the rage these days. A quick search of growing on YouTube and there's video after video of folks using tents. Even where it's legal for you to grow your own now, let's face it, these tents are UGLY!!! I initially thought about using a particular armoire I had seen one YouTuber use. But... (there's always a but!) Once you deduct the space the dwc takes up, the scrog screen is placed 6"-12" above that. Then if you factor in the minimum distance the light can be from the tops without burning, the Ikea cabinet doesn't leave much room for growing and flowering. 

Going back 20 some odd years when I use to grow for profit, I was already looking at building a cabinet then so I could downsize to growing strictly for personal use. We all know your typical sheet of plywood is 8'x4' (96"x48"). Even deducting the same factors like the dwc's height, scrog screen height, distance from light, etc. I would gain somewhere around 26" or so. Very important for some of the taller growing Sativa's my wife tends to like.

Since rejoining a growing forum I've had two main questions. Since I've decided to build my cabinet from scratch, giving me more latitude towards the size of the grow/flour chamber. Instead of 2'x2', I'm looking more like 2'x3'. While I was initially looking at using a Mars Hydro TS-1000, I believe the TSW-2000 would be the better option. While this model might be just a little bit large for the footprint, I know I'll have better coverage into the corners so I'll have a nice even canopy of buds. Given that my total area has increased from 2'x2' to 2'x3' and a taller cabinet overall. I'm looking at something like 41' cubed to keep at or around 80F. What size exhaust fan should I be looking at? 

Sorry if I was rambling there, I'm trying to get this all sorted in my own mind while trying to explain it at the same time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2021)

I build my own grow rooms out of this. Has always worked great and easy to construct and clean.


----------



## Jaxom (Dec 1, 2021)

I want something camouflaged so to speak. A painted or stained cabinet doesn't scream "I'M GROWING WEED IN HERE!" even if it is legal. No sense in drawing attention to yourself. 

Regardless of what material is used, given the size of what I'm building I'm needing information on lighting and ventilation. The two biggest expenses for a build.


----------



## Carty (Dec 2, 2021)

I grew SCROG for a few years growing AK47 I got from Motarebel from his private stash... stuff was incredible..

Most people confuse trellis growing like this with SCROG growing which is totally different and how I did things.. 

Trellis growing works excellent as you have shown...  simply using the trellis to feed budsites up thru and to keep

the buds pulled apart and get more light to them, trimming everything below the trellis net...

SCROG... Screen of Green

         My screen was 2ft deep by 5ft long or wide....  2" holes in screen material, I used green plastic garden trellis..
to do a  proper  SCROG you veg the plants UNDER the screen while make all the branches go horizontal and tied
down under the screen until it is 75% full, then flip lights to flowering..  as she begins to flower you begin feeding
buds up the the holes allowing them to reach for the sky...   doing so I'd fill a 2ft x 5ft screen with buds galore..

Remove all vegetative growth under the screen so plant concentrates all energy on above screen development...


----------



## David Bradley (Dec 2, 2021)

Carty said:


> I grew SCROG for a few years growing AK47 I got from Motarebel from his private stash... stuff was incredible..
> 
> Most people confuse trellis growing like this with SCROG growing which is totally different and how I did things..
> 
> ...


Awesome bro if I had to explain that I would have said it just like that as u all know I just finished scrog it my first scrog and in door grow


----------



## Carty (Dec 3, 2021)

David Bradley said:


> Awesome bro if I had to explain that I would have said it just like that as u all know I just finished scrog it my first scrog and in door grow



Thanks so much.... and I for sure didn't want to take anything away from THIS GROW because his haul was quite
amazing..  for sure a big advantage to using a trellis.  

great job man


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 10, 2022)

David Bradley said:


> I never did scrog but I learned though and I grew one **** of plant won me bud of the month I think iam Gona do autos instead of scrog this time



How long did your veg take to make this?


----------

